# American Made Band Saws



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I am considering a new bandsaw. 12 or 14 inch with good re-saw capacity. Does anyone know if there are any band saws manufactured in America?


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

No, But check out the Rikon 14" Deluxe Bandsaw, it has 13" resaw capacity


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm unsure of a new one that is made in the USA. Stay away from 12" bandsaws if you want resaw capability. Look at craigslist for a good used old delta if you want american iron, then get a riser block kit and a larger motor. Then you'll get 12" resaw capabilities and have the power to back it up. I just saw an old oliver 36" bandsaw on craigslist for under $1000. Now that saw will outlast us and then some!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are planning to do resawing, you need to find a bandsaw that not only has a lot of power, but a fence that can be easily set to compensate for the blade drift. This alone seperated a lot of bandsaws in "also rans".

As boards get wider than 6" resawing becomes more difficult, requiring higher fences and stacked finger boards.


----------



## PaulMCohen (Jan 22, 2008)

Shopsmith still makes one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The trick part is *American made* most power equipment is made in places like Taiwan ,India, China, and if not made totally there many of the parts come from those places.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Good luck … I doubt any of the current crop are made in the USA. To find a saw made in the US, the best bet would be to scour Craigslist, etc. looking for older Delta or Rockwell bandsaws.


----------



## FMG (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought Mini Max was made in USA still


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Dunno … does Mini Max even make a 14" bandsaw? I thought they only did 16" and larger.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

Buy a Northfield, USA made. but they start at 20".
Will probably handle everything you ever need it to do though.
Otherwise , nothing new and american comes to mind.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

You could "settle" for a General bandsaw made in Canada


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ed-Good idea … that is General, as opposed to General International.


----------

